
US bans Samsung Galaxy Note 7 phones from airliners - woliveirajr
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2016/10/14/us-bans-samsung-galaxy-note-7-phones-from-airliners.html
======
woliveirajr
> It says the phone may not be carried on board or packed in checked bags on
> flights to and from the United States or within the country. The phones also
> can't be shipped as air cargo.

